# losing it



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I cannot believe I blew my 2016 gun budget already. I am losing it for sure!!! So many great guns..so few extra $$

Of course I bought 3 great 1911 style guns( a colt delta elite, a DW Bruin(coming in soon) and a DW Vbob 9mm (ordered last night on Gun Broker) and one CZ custom (cts LS 9mm) .-----zero complaints about my purchases. 


Just one about the noose around my neck>>


thanks to a nice 2008 boat that I have been trying to sell for 3 years without luck(and it suck thousands out of my pocket each year and there is NOTHING I can do about it-nor can we enjoy it any more  ), I actually have a budget... I should not at my age( 57+). The boat is priced right(priced below what a 2007 would cost) and yet no takers...it is killing me and it is very sad from a gun buying view and from a not being able to go boating yet having to pay for it anyway view

to the mods..I realize now this could be under another topic--=feel free to move it--my bad--sorry


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

A friend bought a boat & invited me for a ride in it. He also invited another friend who was a "boat guy" along. When my friend complained about the cost of a boat - upkeep, storage, fuel etc, the boat guy said, "Ya know what? A boat is like a great, big hole that you just keep dropping money into."


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

win231 said:


> A friend bought a boat & invited me for a ride in it. He also invited another friend who was a "boat guy" along. When my friend complained about the cost of a boat - upkeep, storage, fuel etc, the boat guy said, "Ya know what? A boat is like a great, big hole that you just keep dropping money into."


B O A T= break out Another Thousand.. if it was a POS , I could understand why no one is coming to buy it. It is a real beauty. just kills me to spend thousands(I still owe on it) for the boat we never touch. At least it is not a health issue (like cancer or congestive heart disease) that I face.It is just arthritis--real bad arthritis-- even shooting for 1 hour hurts-- but it is WORTH IT!!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The 2 greatest days in a boat owners life. First is the days he first puts it in the water, second is when he sells it.


----------

